# is there a pre-2007 list of brands and blends?



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Trying to figure out what product lines are gonna be regulated under the new FDA guidelines. Does any one know of specific vitolas that are in jeopardy?


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Too many to list?


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I figured we could list some post '07 sticks on here so we could warn guys to stock up. 
Example: Alec Bradley Prensado (hit market 2009)


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Here is from the CigarCyclopedia's Almanac (2010), this is just one year. The list is gonna be hella-long man. Not sure if re-introducing discontinued will be regulated either, so much is up in the air.

http://www.cigarcyclopedia.com/images/stories/cigarcyclopedia/10_almanac-111409.pdf

2.01
BIRTHS AND DEATHS
The total number of brands in circulation increased by 113 brands overall and 112 in handmades. A total of 223 brands (211 handmades) entered (or re-entered) national distribution since the last edition, compared with 55 brands (64 handmades) last year. Of the 211 new handmades, six returned to the market in 2009 (marked by O) after being out of national distribution in recent years. The new entries:
Handmade: (211)
5 Vegas Limitada '09
5 Vegas Miami
5 Vegas Relic
7-20-4
Adrian's
Alec Bradley Family Blend
Alec Bradley Overture
Alec Bradley Sel. Cab. Res. 
Alec Bradley Prensado
Alec Bradley Vice Press
Amador
Ambos Mundos
Angelenos
Baccarat "The Game" Dom. 
Bahama Mama
Bahia Bundle Selection
Benji Menendez Partagas
 Master Series
Berger & Argenti Clasico
Berger & Argenti Entubar
Bering Puro Nicaragua
Blue Agave
Bolivar Cofradia Suntuoso
Bravo
Brick House
Brioso
Bundle King
C.A.O. Gold Vintage
C.A.O. La Traviata
Cain
Camacho Connecticut
Camacho Meritage
Camacho Pre-Embargo
Capadura 808 Series
Capadura 898 Series
Caribbean Dreams
Carlos Torano Exodus - 50 
Years
Casa de Garcia
Casa Magna Oscuro
Centenario by Felipe Gregorio
CI Anniversary
CI Knock-Offs
Cibao 
#
Coppo Silver Medal
Cremosa Cubanos
Cuba Caiman
Cuban Crafters Cubano Claro
Cuban Legacy by Gurkha
Cuban Stock Extra
Cuchillos Cubanos
Cugine
Da Vinci Masterpiece
Dark Shark
Declaration
Diamond Crown Julius Caeser
Diesel
DiFazio
Dominican Special Selection
Don Abreu
Don Aurelio's
Don Vicente
Doublegun
Doubloons
E.P. Carrillo
El Baton
El Bigote
El Duque Cognac
El Rey
El Tiante La Leyenda
Famous 70th
Famous Nic. Sel. 5000
Famous Nic. Sel. 6000
Famous Nic. Sel. 7000
Famous Nic. Sun Grown
Famous Private Nic. Corojo
Famous VSL Dominican
Felipe Gregorio Moroccan Ser. 
Felipe Pure
FG 2009
Finck's 1893
Finck's Cheroots
Finck's Resagos
Fogo
Fonseca 1907
Fonseca Corojo
Frank Llaneza 1961
Frank's Way 
#
Fresh Rolled 
G.A.R. Lux
G.A.R. Vanguard
Graycliff 1666
Graycliff Heritage Royale
Great Wall
Gurkha Castle Hall
Gurkha Grand Envoy
Gurkha Havana Legend
Gurkha Marqueza
Gurkha Monogram
Gurkha Nautilus
Gurkha Park Avenue
Gurkha Sherpa
Gurkha Triple Ligero
H. Upmann Banker's Series
H. Upmann Millonario
Hammer & Sickle
Havana Clipper
Honduran Special Selection
Honduras Caribbean
Illusione Epernay Ser. 2009
Illusione Nosostros
Indian Head
Jose Carlos
Jose Dominguez
Journeys
Joya Cubana
Joya de Nicaragua Antano 
Dark Corojo
Joya del Jefe
K.O.
Klafter's Limited Reserve
Kristoff Sumatra
La Aurora Leoninos
La Bestia
La Caridad del Cobre
La Escepcion
La Estrella Cubana 
#
La Fontana Maduro
La Tradicion Cubana Deluxe
 Anniversary Series
La Vida Loca
Liga Privada No. 52
Lorenzo
Los Blancos Nine
M.J. Frias Perfect Smoke 
Cabinet Series
Man O'War
Mederos
Montecristo 75th Aniver.
Montecristo Flor Fina
Montecristo Media Noche
Montecristo Museum Edition
Murcielago
My Father Le Bijou 1922
Nat Sherman Champion
Nesticos
Nicaraguan Special Selection
Notorious
Oliva Connecticut Reserve
Oliveros 1927
Oliveros Classic 
#
Oliveros XL Bold
Oro of Panama
ORTSAC 1962
Padilla Achilles
Padilla Cazadores
Padilla Dominus
Padilla Obsidian
Padron Family Reserve
Paul Garmirian 20th Ann. Ser.
PDR-VLR
Perdomo Fresh-Rolled Wheels
Perdomo Grand Cru
Perdomo Reserve Golf 
#
Petrus Sublime
Pinar del Rio Clasico
Pinar del Rio Seleccion
Reserva Limitada
Pio Resurrection
Poor Boy
Pride
Pride of Panama
Primera de Honduras
Punch Edgardo de Corazon
Puros Huerfanos Blend 52X
Puros Huerfanos Blend 143
Puros Huerfanos Blend 681
Quesada 35th Anniversary
Reserva Dorada
Rocky Patel 1961
Rocky Patel Corojo Especial
Rocky Patel Havana Classic
Rocky Patel Meritage
Rocky Patel Patel Brothers
Rocky Patel Puro Cubano
Romeo y Julieta Reserva Real
 Maduro
Room 101
Royal Nicaraguan
San Cristobal Sel. del Sol
San Miguel y Ramriez
Sena-Marmion
Sensations
Seven 7
Siglo Limited Reserve
Siglo Limited Res. Maduro
Silverdale
Slow-Aged Lot 826
Smokin' 66
Solo Cafe
Strikeout by El Tiante
Sweet Life
T. Mercedes
Tabacos Baez S.F.
Tantra
Trinidad y Cia. Dominican
Upper Cut by Punch
Value Line Hond. No. 100
Value Line Hond. No. 200
Value Line Nic. No. 100
Verdadero
Victor Sinclair Corojo
Villiger 1888
White Buffalo
Wintersmokes
Xikar HC Series
Yankee Clipper 
#
Zoidian 
Machine-made (1):
Ugly Coyote
Small Cigars (11):
Bogar Filtered
Clipper
Derringer
Diamond Club
Djarum Filtered Clove
Exacta
Gambler Filtered
Jenuwine Sweet
Miramar
No Limit
Wrangler
(A few brands which are new to this book are not listed as new in this list, since they were previously in regional or occasional distribution and not actually a "new" brand. We have listed brands which went off the market and have now returned.)


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Since the list posted is in reference to 2010, is is basically useless with trying to identify cigars, produced in 2006 and before. No the ruling is cigars produced prior to 2007, it would appear that cigars produced in 2007 will fall under the ruling.

There must be ways to search it out, but the list will be huge and some of those you find, will have already been discontinued. Many, Many, Many, of the, so called boutique Brands were produced during 2007 and after.

You would be better served by trying to ID the cigars that were introduce after 2007 and until August of this year. Those are the ones you may want to consider stocking up on, as the will be banned after August 2018, if they have not been submitted for approval and accepted by then.


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

I am just going to have to apologize up front for being ignorant. I live on top of a mountain, don't watch the news much, get most of my news from the Yahoo Home page.. and all in all....just tend to myself. What is all this stuff going on about new rules and bans and all with cigars? Just a quick Readers Digest Quick Condensed Version.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

FDA thinks they are a branch of ATF and want to register cigars.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

thank you SeantheEvans , thats pretty exactly what I was looking for. I am very disappointed to see the Oliva Connecticut Reserve, the My Father Le Bijou, and the Romeo Reserva Real on there. 
But I gotta believe that all 3 of these will be submitted for approval.


----------



## DavidTanner (Dec 10, 2015)

They have the right to produce the cigars they just have to pay for it. They're going to see which ones are worth producing and which ones aren't. Basically the poor sellers will be gone more than likely. 

This is all a plot to benefit the big 2. They're the main pre 2007 brands. I'm pretty sure that's where the weird "cutoff" date came from. The law benefits them. It even has a stipulation not to touch internet sales. (CI and JR) If you go to any real cigar shop they've gone from owning the entire store to only having one shelf. They aren't happy about that. 

When a RyJ sells for the same thing as a my father what would you pick? Id pick the my father too. They just want their shelf space back. You'll probably see them buying up most of the boutique brands or you'll see boutique prices go up until RyJ becomes worth buying again. 

Oliva is supposedly in talks to be bought out it's only a matter of time before the rest are too. We'll be stuck with good cigars that went down the drain because they're mass produced and rushed to market. 

Take the NC cohiba. It's nowhere near worth the price...but with a year or two of age it easily is. They just rush it to market before it's time. Liga is having the same problem since they sold out.


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

So, where in all this discussion does the "natural variation" of leaf produced from season to season an in different terroirs come into play? Will this force the manufacturers to produce to tighter tolerances (chemical composition) to comply once their product is approved for sale?


----------

